# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Khu vực Dành riêng cho quảng cáo >  Him Lam Đông Nam Riverside kênh đầu tư sinh lợi không thể bỏ qua

## tuandu

HIM LAM ĐÔNG NAM RIVERSIDE giới thiệu thông tin dự án
Thông tin cầu Ông Dầu Quốc Lộ 13 đang triển khai là điểm nhấn cho sự gia tăng không ngừng của dự án.
Him Lam Đông Nam nằm trong dự án vạn phúc với quy mô lên đến 198ha tọa lạc tại vị trí đắc địa về giao thông, được xây dựng trên một trong những bán đảo đẹp nhất của sông Sài Gòn.

Vị trí: MT Quốc Lộ 13, Phường Hiệp Bình Phước, Quận Thủ Đức, TP. HCM.
Diện tích da dạng: 5m x 20m, 6m x 20m,….
Thiết kế hầm + 3 lầu + sân thượng.
DT sàn lên đến 450m2.
+ 3 mặt giáp sông Sài Gòn dài 3,4Km.
+ MT Quốc Lộ 13, tiếp giáp Bình Thạnh.
+ Cách Phạm Văn Đồng (Bình Lợi – Tân Sơn Nhất) 1Km.
+ Cách cầu Bình Triệu 1,3 Km.
+ Cách sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất chỉ 10 phút.

- Tiện ích bậc nhất khu vực:
+ Công viên nội khu 21,5 ha lớn nhất khu vực.
+ Hồ điều hòa với DT mặt nước lên đến 16ha. ”Đào được 70%”.
+ Kênh Đào xuyên tâm ngang 25m dài 1,5 km. ” Đã hoàn thiện”.
+ Đầy đủ các tiện ích: Trường học các cấp từ mầm non, 1, 2, 3, bệnh viện Quốc Tế, khu thương mại, siêu thị; Bến du thuyền, khu thể thao...

- Hạ tầng dự án được quy hoạch hiện đại nhất:
+ Các tuyến đường lên đến 35m, 25m, 20m, 14m, 16m, 13m….
+ Hệ thống điện nước, viễn thông được ngầm hóa.
+ DT đất ở 50,43%, còn lại là công trình công cộng.

- Thanh toán linh hoạt, Gía chỉ từ 5 tỷ/căn....cơ hội để sở hữu bđs tốt nhất 2017 đó là DỰ ÁN HIM LAM ĐÔNG NAM 
LH CĐT: 0903 18 9091 - 0938 50 9091 Tấn Lực

----------

